

StatusPage.io's User Onboarding Toolbox - stevenklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/our-user-onboarding-toolbox

======
kccraig
A good post including practical advice and tips. Can you comment on on-
boarding and including a free trial (say 30 days) and if the aha moment is
achieved within wizard set up (user up and running in less than 30 min) do you
collect payment at beginning (say after wizard and user if off and running w
app), or through drip marketing through remainder of trial so they convert to
paid to "keep it going" once trial ends?

------
samuelhulick
Very nice article! The only question I'd raise is whether the "aha! moment" is
really the job of user onboarding to begin with. Why are people signing up for
something if they don't know why they'd want to use it? How much of that can
be front-loaded to the marketing touchpoints, so that your primary onboarding
audience isn't people with a passing curiosity in what the value you provide
is?

------
mpr3
The section on "BETTER EMPTY STATES" is really helpful, and populating that
type content in-app is easy to forget about.

